# Powerpoint animated arrow



## kirby123 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's a challenge. I am trying to do this in Powerpoint 2003 but perhaps this is the wrong application to do this in. [I am limited to MS office (including Visio) and whatever is available free online. (don't have Flash, for instance).]

I am trying to draw an animated dashed arrow that starts at point A and goes to point B. The best way I can describe this is to recall the Indiana Jones movies how they would show the line on a map going from one city to the next? Well, I am trying to describe a process flow (not nearly as exciting) and can't seem to find a way to do this in Powerpoint. Perhaps it is unable to do this.

If any of you wizards out there know how to do this or can guide me elsewhere, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Kirby,

This is fairly easy to do with a horizontal arrow going from, say, left to right, or a vertical arrow, but not with a curved or angled arrow. For the horizontal or vertical arrow, use the 'crawl' animation, from the desired direction.

If the arrow's origin starts from somewhere other than the edge of the screen, you'll need to mask the section between the origin and the edge of the screen with a duplicate of the background of that part of the image.


----------



## Stanly99 (May 25, 2009)

I have just encountered the some problem in Powerpoint 2003, thanks macropod!
It helps a lot!


----------



## Geddie41 (Jul 29, 2009)

A bit of a long winded answer but it does work:

Autoshape - lines - scribble.
(Draw your Path)
Highlight your drawn line add an arrow head and change line to dashed. and thickness.
Custom Animation
Add effect
Entrance
Wipe in (slow) 
pick direction you want to start at.


Hope this helps


----------



## kirby123 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, that's great! That's exactly what I wanted. Thanks!


----------



## Geddie41 (Jul 29, 2009)

Kirby
Only works in a linw across any part of the screen, if you loop back on yourself you lose the effect.

But good to see I could help


----------

